# EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung



## basslawine (6. September 2018)

Moinsen,
anscheinend hat sich in Brüssel was getan und ausnahmsweise eher in die positive Richtung.
ab 01.10.2018 bis 31.12.2018 Entnahme von 1 Fisch Pro Mann und Tag (Bei dem Zeitfenster ist das in D aber eher theoretischer Natur) 

 Gruß Marco


hier noch der Link:
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/TXT/?uri=COM:2018:613:FIN


----------



## woern1 (6. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Das ist doch mal eine gute Tendenz, dann kann man für 2019 auf eine Lockerung hoffen.
Wobei der o.g. Zeitraum ab Oktober 2018 mit weiter sinkenden Wassertemperaturen für die Küstenangler eher uninteressant wird, da die Fische sich unter etwa 12° Wassertemp. ins tiefere verziehen.


TL


Werner


----------



## basslawine (6. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Deswegen schrieb ich theoretisch.


Allerdings in diesem Jahr könnte sich da noch ein Zeit/Temperaturfenster auftun, z. Zt. noch 19°C in der Nordsee.


----------



## woern1 (6. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

#6


Jepp.


TL


Werner


----------



## hans albers (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

.. gut so.

hoffe , das bleibt für 2019 auch so.

hat bestimmt auch einen positiven effekt auf
alle schwarzmaler, verschwörungstheoretiker hier .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



hans albers schrieb:


> .. gut so.
> 
> hoffe , das bleibt für 2019 auch so.
> 
> ...



nie im Leben:q


----------



## FlyfishKöter (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



Testudo schrieb:


> nie im Leben:q





Da muss man natürlich abwarten, was fürs nächste Jahr gilt. Aber grundsätzlich lassen sich Verschwörungstheoretiker nicht durch Fakten beeinflussen.


----------



## kati48268 (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



hans albers schrieb:


> hat bestimmt auch einen positiven effekt auf
> alle schwarzmaler, verschwörungstheoretiker hier .


Die bislang aber mit ihren Prognosen immer recht hatten, hm? |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die bislang aber mit ihren Prognosen immer recht hatten, hm? |rolleyes



Quatsch! Ich wurde 2015 für meine Prognosen und Befürchtungen zum Baglimit beim Dorsch belächelt und angemault....Oder das Natura 2000 auch Angler in Binnengewässernn treffen wird...


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



hans albers schrieb:


> .. gut so.
> 
> hoffe , das bleibt für 2019 auch so.
> 
> ...



warum ?
In Wirklichkeit ist es den Schönredern noch Honig ums Maul geschmiert.
 Weil defakto haben wir in Deutschland wohl wegen dem Zeitfenster gar nichts davon.

Nichts weiter als ein Placebo als Beruhigungspille.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Nichts weiter als ein Placebo als Beruhigungspille.



Ich denke die meisten haben nur gelesen "1 Fisch pro Angler pro Tag" und dann "HURRA!"

Hat sich mal jemand mit der kommerziellen Fischerei beschäftigt, also das Kleingedruckte gelesen?


Ich denke die meiste Jubler nicht...

Fairness? Gerechtigkeit? Mal wieder nicht für uns!


----------



## basslawine (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> warum ?
> In Wirklichkeit ist es den Schönredern noch Honig ums Maul geschmiert.
> Weil defakto haben wir in Deutschland wohl wegen dem Zeitfenster gar nichts davon.
> 
> Nichts weiter als ein Placebo als Beruhigungspille.




naja,
 de facto ergibt sich das Zeitfenster für dieses Jahr aus dem Datum der Veröffentlichung (und Inkrafttreten) der Änderung und der Restdauer des Jahres.
Grundlage für diese Neubewertung war eine neue Studie aus dem Juli (?), die die Sterblichkeitsrate von Freizeitfischern zurückgesetzten Wolfsbarschen neu bewertet hat (geringere Sterblichkeit als ursprünglich angenommen).
Ich würde zur Zeit davon ausgehen dass diese Neubewertung auch im kommenden Jahr noch Gültigkeit hat, somit der Zeitraum 2019 vom 01.01 -31.12 gelten wird.


Die hätten natürlich auch rückwirkend die Entnahme erlauben können, dann sähe das Zeitfenster besser aus allerdings ohne praktische Auswirkungen.#c


Ich sehe hier keinen weiteren Treibstoff für die Mär vom perfiden Brüssel, dass uns Anglern an den Kragen will, sondern vielmehr für eine Vernunftkorrektur einer unten anderen Annahmen festgelegten Regelung.


In diesem Falle positiv für uns Angler, also dürfen wir uns ganz kurz freuen.


Gruß Marco


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Ich rede auch nicht vom perfiden Brüssel.
Die sind es ja auch gar nicht, sondern unsere Politiker und Antiangelverbände.
Für Deutschland ist das Angelverbot auf WOBA ja noch nicht vom Tisch.


----------



## basslawine (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten haben nur gelesen "1 Fisch pro Angler pro Tag" und dann "HURRA!"
> 
> Hat sich mal jemand mit der kommerziellen Fischerei beschäftigt, also das Kleingedruckte gelesen?
> 
> ...




zeigst du mir kurz das Kleingedruckte, in dem die Kommerziellen erwähnt werden, die Änderung bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Freizeitfischer.
Die gesamtquote von Freizeit- und Kommerzfischern bleibt unverändert bei 880t für 2018, nur dass wir jetzt auch nen Fisch mitnehmen dürfen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



basslawine schrieb:


> zeigst du mir kurz das Kleingedruckte, in dem die Kommerziellen erwähnt werden, die Änderung bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Freizeitfischer.
> Die gesamtquote von Freizeit- und Kommerzfischern bleibt unverändert bei 880t für 2018, nur dass wir jetzt auch nen Fisch mitnehmen dürfen.




Ich habe den "Final Table" sowie den Advice 2019 als Basis für meine Aussage herangezogen. Wenn Du die 880 Tonnen in einer vorherigen Verordnung findest, bitte schön!


Gemäß der EU Verordnung 2018/120 war für Seabass kein TAC bestimmt, sondern lediglich für bestimmte Fischereien und als Beifang eine unterschiedliche Fangmenge (nach Fischerei/ Quote/ Schiff/ Kg pro Monat) zulässig. Mit dem Vorschlag vom 04.09.2018 wurde eine Fangmenge von höchstens 880 Tonnen als annehmbar erklärt und definiert.

Übrigens handelt es sich hierbei bisher um einen Vorschlag!


----------



## basslawine (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Hhmm, Stimmt, die 880t hatte ich bloß reininterpretiert, weil Sie da so selbstverständlich standen, das ist allerdings nur der Vorschlag vom ICES, der als Begründung gelistet wird.
Den Kritikpunkt seh ich ein, danke für die Richtigstellung.


Wie gesagt, die Änderung ist so wie geschrieben ausschließlich positiv für uns Freizeitfischer, nen Jubler werde ich deswegen noch nicht, aber einen Anlass zum Schimpfen sehe ich auch nicht.


So, und jetzt wird mir das Alles hier auch schon wieder zu prinzipiell und engstirnig.


Ich dachte, die Nachricht würde zumindest die Wolfsbarschangler unter uns erfreuen, darum hier kundgetan.


danke & so long
Marco


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

bis jetzt ist in der EU nur  c+r erlaubt, 
daraufhin wurde in Deutschland der Fang mit der Angel verboten, weil reines C+R nicht unserem Tierschutzrecht entspricht.
 Dieses Verbot besteht weiterhin. Es sei denn unsere Verbände würden nun auch folgerichtig auf Abschaffung drängen, was wohl Jahre dauern würde.
Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass unsere Verbände tatsächlich hier tätig werden.


----------



## basslawine (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

mit diesem neuen Zusatz:
a) Vom 1. Januar 2018 bis zum 30. September 2018 ist die Befischung von Wolfsbarsch ausschließlich nach dem Prinzip „catch-and-release“ (Fangen und Zurücksetzen) gestattet. In
diesem Zeitraum ist es untersagt, in diesem Gebiet gefangenen Wolfsbarsch an Bord zu behalten, umzusetzen, umzuladen oder anzulanden.

b) Vom 1. Oktober bis zum 31. Dezember 2018 darf täglich höchstens ein Wolfsbarschexemplar pro Fischer behalten werden.“.


Somit von Okt. bis einschl. Dez. diesen Jahres kann der Angler in EU/D einen Fisch entnehmen, da kein C&R. oder bin ich des Lesens nicht mächtig?


Da brauchen unsere Verbände weder tätig werden und glücklicherweise  nichts umsetzen.


Deine letzte Anmerkung über Gesetzgeber und geltendes Recht bzw. folgerichtiger Umsetzung hat mit der zukünftig gültigen Entnahmeregel doch nichts zu tun, da sie sich auf C&R bezieht. 

Das gehört natürlich in den größeren Gesamtzusammenhang ist aber an dieser Stelle ne Nebelkerze, die unnötige Verwirrung stiftet und OttoNormalAngler weiß anschließend nur, wie kompliziert und ungerecht das Alles ist, aber nicht das für ihn Entscheidende: die zulässige Entnahme von 1Fisch/Person/Tag vom 01.10 -31.12.2018!!!!


Gruß


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Es ist ein bestehendes Verbot.
Es ist Gesetz!
Und wenn da niemand drauf drängt, bleibt es bestehen. 
Es wird doch nicht von ganz allein ungültig oder verschwindet.
Es besteht durch diese neue EU-Regelung lediglich die Möglichkeit, in Deutschland auf Abschaffung des Verbotes hinzuwirken.

Zu glauben, dass durch diese EU-Verordnung in Deutschland geltendes Recht plötzlich nichtig wäre, ist mehr als blauäugig.


----------



## basslawine (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Leute sagt mal, gehts noch, wird das hier C&R Trolling?


C&R Verbot ist ein Gesetz, ist ein Gesetz, ist ein Gesetz, JAAA!


Entnahme ist keine C&R, ist kein C&R, ist kein C&R.


Ich breche somit kein Gesetz. NEIN; NEIN; NEIN!!!



Und warum sollte eine EU Verordnung auf einmal hierzulande nicht umgesetzt werden, die bisherigen zu diesem Thema wurden ca. 1-2 Wochen später von den deutschen Behörden im gleichen Wortlaut verkündigt.


C&R ist verboten, verboten verboten, Pfuihh!


Wenn mir jetzt nicht zeitnah jemand stichhaltig darlegen kann, 

warum ich ab Okt. nicht auf Wolfsbarsch angeln dürfte, erkläre ich mich für entnahmeberechtigt und werde nach dieser Strapaze hier jetzt auch ernsthaft eine Angelreise nach Norderney in diesem Zeitraum in Erwägung ziehen.


Ach so: die Bemühungen einiger Mitglieder hier, sich gegen eine weitere Benachteiligung der Freizeitfischerei gegenüber den Gewerblichen zur Wehr zu setzen, unterstütze ich ausdrücklich und ich ziehe meinen Hut vor deren Einsatz.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



basslawine schrieb:


> Hhmm, Stimmt, die 880t hatte ich bloß reininterpretiert, weil Sie da so selbstverständlich standen, das ist allerdings nur der Vorschlag vom ICES, der als Begründung gelistet wird.



Ich bat Dich doch mir die Stelle in der EU Verordnung 2018/120 vom 23.01.2018 zu zeigen und nicht in dem Vorschlag vom 04.09.2018.

Übrigens sieht ICES eine Verdoppelung der Fangmengen für die kommerzielle Fischerei für 2019. Das haben die Jubler dann auch übersehen? Uns einen kleinen Finger für den Jubel der Mehrheit und den anderen die ganze Hand.

Da stellt sich mir noch die Frage, wie die Jungs von Thünen plötzlich eine deutlich reduzierte Sterblichkeit ermitteln konnten. Dafür gibt es vermutlich nur eine Erklärung...

Und ob die Erhöhung auf EINEN!!! Wolfsbarsch jetzt ein Umdenken bei den Anglern auslöst, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Denn dann ist - wegen C&R - nach einem Wolfsbarsch Ende im Gelände. Wer fährt dafür an die Küste?


----------



## basslawine (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich bat Dich doch mir die Stelle in der EU Verordnung 2018/120 vom 23.01.2018 zu zeigen und nicht in dem Vorschlag vom 04.09.2018.




Ich denke dass habe ich schon klargestellt, dass die Stelle sich nicht in der Verordnung, sondern Im Vorschlag vom 04.09. als Begründungszitat verwendet wurde und somit nicht in der Verordnung als Mengenbegrenzung festgelegt.


Ich nehme an du möchtest einfach noch mal recht haben, so sei es denn, 



Der Rest deiner Langspielplatte über die schlimme Welt da draußen, und dass wir uns jetzt endlich mal so richtig zur Wehr setzen müssen, weil es in den Endkampf gegen die hinter jeder Ecke lauernden Angelgegner geht, kenne ich zur Genüge.
Und selbst wenn du damit hehre und und unterstützenswerte Ziele verfolgst, geht mir der immer wieder auf das eine Thema hinlenkende und und beharrlich auf nicht gefragte Fragen Antworten gebende Stil deiner Angelintifada zunehmend auf den Sack.


Aber das ist wohl heutzutage normal in der Welt von alternativen Wahrnehmungen und Wahrheiten,
meinetwegen kann hier zugemacht werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



basslawine schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du möchtest einfach noch mal recht haben, so sei es denn,



Nein, ich möchte aufzeigen, dass es für manche Angler ein positives Ergebnis ist - und ja, ich freue mich auch über positive Meldungen - und für einen Jubel sorgt, jedoch die Erhöhung davon ablenkt, dass wir das nicht geschenkt bekommen, weil wir Angler plötzlich wichtig sind, sondern man uns ein kleines Korn hinwirft, um den lobbyistischen Haufen anderen zuzuschustern.

Es gibt auch Angler, die sich daran erfreuen, dass im Februar und März laut Vorschlag 5 anstatt 3 Dorsche entnommen werden dürfen- das jedoch nur, weil man die Schonzeit für die Fischerei abschafft und keine Argumente mehr hatte. 

Wir Angler bekommen  nicht geschenkt und schon gar nicht freiwillig. Das möchte ich aufzeigen und daran erinnern. Bei EINEM!! Wolfsbarsch sollte man nicht jubeln und die Hände in den Schoß legen, sondern die Zeit mit Wolfsbarsch angeln nutzen, aber auch aufmerksam bleiben, beobachten, Hintergründe aufdecken und für unsere Rechte kämpfen.

Nur Angeln? Dann ist bald Schluss....

Gruß vom Schwarzmaler!


----------



## basslawine (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Kann ich gerne als Schlusswort annehmen! warum nicht vorher so konstruktiv?



Also:

kurz gefreut!
...
...
... 

Fertig! 



jetzt wieder Haare raufen und Säbel wetzen.


|director:|director:|director:


----------



## hans albers (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

moin, 

wie basslawine schon schrieb, dein engagement für angler und
deren belange stellt hier doch niemand in frage.

ich frage mich immer, 
warum kann man sich nicht über den einen wolfsbarsch pro tag freuen, 
auch wenn man kritisch zu beschlüssen der eu zu anglern   bzw.
der (über) fischerei steht.

es ist ein anfang, und das glas kann auch halb voll sein.


----------



## basslawine (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

*Ruhe.....!*
Interessant.


----------



## Wegberger (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Hallo,




> ch frage mich immer,
> warum kann man sich nicht über den einen wolfsbarsch pro tag freuen,


 und ich frage mich immer, warum wir dann nicht lieber keinen Fisch fangen sollten und der Trawlern vom Ufer zuschauen - wir sie sich die Netze vollmachen.

Das generelle Problem ist doch, dass wir handwerklich die schonensten und selektivsten Fischentnehmer sind und unsere Verbände bei der NABU und BUND Party vor Jahren beigetreten sind.

Und es zeigt sich immer mehr -> je mehr ich als Verband in diese Bresche reingehe - desto mehr schaffen sie ihre Gründungsidee ab. Oder waren Anglerinteressen nie ihre Ziele?

Ein Wolfbarsch ist ein Almosen und eine Affront gegen unser Hobby. Kein Wolfsbarsch bzw. Baglimit auf Dorsch in der westl. Ostsee war schon der Offenbarungseid der Verbände.

Unsere Interessenvertreter haben es uns eingebrockt, und wir freuen uns, wenn wir einen Fisch angeln dürfen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



hans albers schrieb:


> ich frage mich immer,
> warum kann man sich nicht über den einen wolfsbarsch pro tag freuen,
> auch wenn man kritisch zu beschlüssen der eu zu anglern   bzw.
> der (über) fischerei steht.
> ...



Das versuche ich Dir gerne zu erklären. Ich denke die Politik spielt auch mit uns! Man probiert wie weit man gehen kann.

Gerne nehme ich wieder den Dorsch als Beispiel. Der DAFV hat in den Gesprächen eine analoge Anpassung zu der kommerziellen Fischerei gefordert - und als Vorschlag von der Kommission bekommen. Fischer keine Schonzeit, Angler keine Reduzierung im Februar und März. 

Ähnlich sehe ich das beim Wolfbarsch. Man hat für 2018 keinen TAC festgelegt und lediglich in der Verordnung bestimmte Fangbedingungen verschwommen formuliert. Mit dem jetzigen Vorschlag schreibt man 880 Tonnen als mögliche maximale Fangmenge fest. Wie diese 880 Tonnen als Quoten verteilt werden, ist weiterhin unbekannt. Die Angler sehen eine Aufhebung des Fangverbotes und freuen sich (was ja auch grundsätzlich richtig und nachvollziehbar ist). Was mir einfach fehlt sind die kritischen Fragen.

Wieso ist die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit plötzlich niedriger bei uns Anglern? Weil sich die Wissenschaft bei ihren bisherigen Untersuchungen getäuscht hat, die bisherigen Untersuchungen also fehlerhaft waren? Oder weil durch das Entnahmeverbot die Zahl der Angler zurückgegangen ist? Ersteres würde bedeuten, dass die Zahlen aus der Historie zum Wolfsbarsch alle falsch wären und somit auch die Zahlen zu Beständen? Wir halten fest, dass der Bestand SSB seit 2005 rückläufig und mittlerweile sogar unter den Schwellenwert Blim gefallen ist. Nach den Zielen der GFP würde das einen vollständigen Fangstopp bedeuten. Das hat man anscheinend in der Kommission bei den Franzosen nicht durchbekommen (nur vom Hörensagen). Also musste man irgendetwas finden, was ein Argument ist, um "neue Zahlen" zu präsentieren. Gibt man den Anglern einen Wofsbarsch pro Tag, neue wissenschaftliche Fakten als Begründung und trotz einem SSB unter Blim gibt es wieder eine Fangmenge zu benennen. Mit einer geänderten Sterblichkeit kann man das sogar noch schönrechnen.

Übrigens muss die Zahl der Wolfsbarsch-Angler an den Küsten stark zurückgegangen sein, wenn man sich die Entwicklung der Rückwürfe anschaut. Ein Grund den Anglern einen Happen hinzuwerfen?

Das hilft insgesamt weder den Beständen, noch den Anglern (oder den Fischern). Aber der Angler freut sich über diesen einen Wolfsbarsch. 

Wenn wir uns mit kleinsten positiven Signalen der Politik zufrieden geben und nicht hinterfragen oder aufschreien, wird man uns viel nehmen und weniger zurückgeben. Aus diesem Grund beklatsche ich keine Kleinigkeiten, sondern versuche aufzuzeigen, dass wir trotz positiver Signale benachteiligt werden.

Was hat man uns genommen, was bekommen wir eventuell wieder und wie wird sich das 2019 darstellen? Ach ja, fraglich ist wann und ob der Vorschlag überhaupt für uns Angler umgesetzt wird...


----------



## basslawine (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Fakten und Infos anstatt Posaunen, endlich!!!

Ja, diese ganze Rumrechnerei ist extrem fragwürdig, die Interessenvertreter sind präsent und aktiv, nur wir Angler aus D (und dem Rest Eiropas!!!)sind irgendwie nicht nicht mit am Tisch und  somit Verhandlungsmasse. 
Die Angelegenheit wird sich mit Protesten und gegenseitiger  Animierung zum Widerstand auf nationaler Ebene nicht klären lassen, befürchte ich, der einzig erfolgversprechende Ansatz bedingt eine europäische Lösung und wenn die Verbände mit Rundbriefen frankieren beschäftigt sind oder viel zu gut vernetzt zum Eingreifen, vermisse ich ( oder registriere es nicht) das koordinierte Zusammenwirken der  einzelnen Meinungs-und Wortführer über Grenzen hinweg.

Zumindest in UK gibt es einige Interessenvertretungen der Anglerschaft mit ähnlichen Problem- und Interessenlage. Das wird in Dänemark, Franreich und Spanien nicht anders sein.




Also läuft


----------



## belgischerAngler (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Mo





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> warum ?
> In Wirklichkeit ist es den Schönredern noch Honig ums Maul geschmiert.
> Weil defakto haben wir in Deutschland wohl wegen dem Zeitfenster gar nichts davon.
> 
> Nichts weiter als ein Placebo als Beruhigungspille.



Ist defacto auch nicht auf Antwort an deutsche Bedenken zu werten sondern als Reaktion auf einen Brief des frz Agrarministers Le Foll (von Juli glaube ich).

Und entlang der französischen Küste freut man sich. Der beste Teil der Saison (Oktober!) ist damit für viele attraktiver geworden. Also nichts da Placebo. Man freut sich wirklich. Nur schade, dass es dann doch so lange gedauert hat bis man anerkannt hat, dass die erste wissenschaftliche Grundlage zu Angelfängen falsch war.

Freut euch doch mal zur Ausnahme anstatt euch hier in Miesepetrigkeit zu ergehen  man hat uns (bzw die frz Kollegen die den Minister rief erwirkt haben) zumindest schonmal ein bisschen gehört.

Ps: ich bin absolut der Meinung, dass man sich damit als Angler noch nicht zufrieden geben sollte. Die Frage beim Wolf ist nur, was wollen wir? Wenn die Bestandsaufnahme stimmt wäre ich für einen kompletten Fangstop. Problematisch sind halt die ganzen gemischten Fischerei wo woba beifang schon heute in atemberaubenden Mengen über Bord geht. Schließen wir jetzt riesen Gebiete und machen damit die kleinfischerei kaputt? Entziehen wir der eigentlich schonendsten Fischerei (leine) die Grundlage und lassen Sie die Zeche für die frühjahrstrawlerei der vergangenen Jahre zählen?


----------



## basslawine (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Ist defacto auch nicht auf Antwort an deutsche Bedenken zu werten sondern als Reaktion auf einen Brief des frz Agrarministers Le Foll (von Juli glaube ich).
> 
> Und entlang der französischen Küste freut man sich. Der beste Teil der Saison (Oktober!) ist damit für viele attraktiver geworden. Also nichts da Placebo. Man freut sich wirklich. Nur schade, dass es dann doch so lange gedauert hat bis man anerkannt hat, dass die erste wissenschaftliche Grundlage zu Angelfängen falsch war.
> 
> Freut euch doch mal zur Ausnahme anstatt euch hier in Miesepetrigkeit zu ergehen  man hat uns (bzw die frz Kollegen die den Minister rief erwirkt haben) zumindest schonmal ein bisschen gehört.



Dem bleibt nicht viel hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Wegberger (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Hallo,




> Freut euch doch mal zur Ausnahme anstatt euch hier in Miesepetrigkeit zu ergehen  man hat uns (bzw die frz Kollegen die den Minister rief erwirkt haben) zumindest schonmal ein bisschen gehört.


Wir Angler sterben einen Tod auf Raten - nur die Zahlungsfristen werden jährlich angepasst. Das Ergebniss wird aber sein .... ob Salz- oder Süsswasser .... die Naturschützer sperren uns aus / die Fischerei-Löbby benutzt uns als wehrlosen Punchingball.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger ........... da gibt es nix zu freuen. Denn die Argumentation und Systematik ist zu eindeutig. als das man den roten Faden des völlig überzogenen Anglerbashing und seine Auswirkungen verleugnen kann.


----------



## belgischerAngler (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Diese rumheulerei bringt aber auch nichts, macht schlechte Laune und wenig Lust sich für was anderes zu engagieren.

An dieser Stelle mal danke an die, die tatsächlich was tun und nicht nur (aber vielleicht auch) den Weltuntergang hier ins Forum hacken.

Ätsch und ich freue mich doch über diesen klitzekleinen Schritt nach vorne. Jetzt nicht nachlassen und für echten Schutz der Bestände und Bestandsschonenden Entnahme aller Teilnehmer kämpfen. 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Wegberger (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Hallo,




> Diese rumheulerei bringt aber auch nichts, macht schlechte Laune und wenig Lust sich für was anderes zu engagieren.


Genau lieber grinsend und beifallklatschend sein Hobby auf Raten beerdigen lassen -> das ist dann der "BRINGER".

Sorry ... ich möchte, das meine Kinder auch noch angeln können und nicht meine Geschichten davon hören und Insektenlarven auswendig benennen können.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Natürlich ist es erfreulich, dass wir nun in Frankreich, Holland oder Belgien einen Woba pro Tag fangen dürfen.
In Deutschland dürfen wir es dennoch nicht.
Das Verbot hat unabhängig vom ursprünglichen Beweggrund Bestand und ist durch diese EU-Verordnung nicht automatisch aufgehoben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

niemand hackt hier den Weltuntergang rein, wir zeigen nur die deutsche Realität auf.

An dieser Stelle mal danke an die, die tatsächlich was tun und nicht nur (aber vielleicht auch) den Weltuntergang hier ins Forum hacken.

"Ätsch und ich freue mich doch über diesen klitzekleinen Schritt nach vorne. Jetzt nicht nachlassen und für echten Schutz der Bestände und Bestandsschonenden Entnahme aller Teilnehmer kämpfen"

Dem kann und will ich ausdrücklich nur zustimmen. 

Allerdings bedeutet diese Wortwahl für unsere Verbände automatisch *Verbot
*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Wenn meine Frau mir tagein tagaus hinterherdackelt und mir ein Ohr abkaut,  kommt es irgendwann nicht mehr drauf an, ob sie recht hat, oder nicht.

Das ist auch in diesen Diskussionen nicht anders.

Argumente werden nicht besser wenn man sie gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt und die meisten sind ja auch nicht strunzdoof, das sie nicht kapieren, sondern sie haben vielleicht eine etwas andere Sicht auf die Dinge.

VereInt in Vielfalt sind wir stark. Wer immer versucht alle auf Linie zu trimmen, jagt so manchen davon. Das haben wir hier alle durch.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Da der Vorschlag zur Änderung der EU Verordnung 2018/120 vorgelegt wurde, hat dieser Vorschlag direkt nach der Annahme bzw. Erlass durch den Rat eine unmittelbare Wirksamkeit und allgemeine Gültigkeit in den Mitgliedstaaten (sogar bei uns in Deutschland :q). Bei der Verordnung handelt es sich um einen Rechtsakt der EU.


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



> In Deutschland dürfen wir es dennoch nicht.
> Das Verbot hat unabhängig vom ursprünglichen Beweggrund Bestand und ist durch diese EU-Verordnung nicht automatisch aufgehoben.




Wenn die betroffenen Bundesländer keine eigenen Regelungen für den Wolfsbarsch getroffen haben, sondern sich nur auf den Ratsbeschluss stützen, müsste sich die Rechtslage mit dem neuen Beschluss auch sofort wieder ändern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Nicht nur müsste, sondern wird, da unmittelbar und allgemein gültig (wie bereits geschrieben).

Dann kommt jedoch wieder die deutsche Auslegung dazu, dass wegen C&R nach EINEM Wolfsbarsch das gezielte Angeln auf WB einzustellen ist. Kann also ein verdammt kurzer Angeltag in D sein 

Ich hatte heute zu diesem Thema ein relativ interessantes Telefonat mit einem (sagen wir mal) Fischereilobbyisten aus der EU. Eigentlich ging es um die Quoten beim Dorsch bzw. das Baglimit und den Wegfall der Schonzeiten für die Fischerei und die dänsiche Position zu diesem Thema (DK ist laut seinen Worten für eine strikte Abschaffung der Schonzeit, ohne Kompromiss). Natürlich haben wir auch über dieses Thema gesprochen, denn ich habe mich noch einmal versichert, ob ich beim Wolfsbarsch die "Quotenerhöhung durch die Hintertür" richtig interpretiere. Das hat er bestätigt und sagte "Die Angler sind für die Fischerei kein ernstzunehmender Gegner und einfach nur ein Spielball der Fischereipolitik. Das ist für uns eine Goldgrube, da wir ohne Gegenwehr unsere Quoten aufbessern können. Niemand hinterfragt die Entscheidungen. Man muss auf die paar Briefe und Mails nur gute Antworten haben. Die Angler über die CFP zu regulieren und keiner wagt das anzuzweifeln. Man selbst hatte ja schon rechtliche Bedenken" Dann fügte er noch lachend hinzu "Actions speak louder than words".

Ich konnte dem leider nur zustimmen- denn die Taten sind in der Tat stärker, als jedes Wort der Politik oder unserer "Vertreter". Leider! 

Fazit: Man lacht über uns Angler...


----------



## Wegberger (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Hallo Lars,




> Fazit: Man lacht über uns Angler...


 Nein ich denke die Angler bemitleidet man eher, dass sie auf diese tollen, selbernannten Lobbyisten und Politker reinfallen. Die Letzteren lacht man aus.


Ich würde zu gerne wissen, wie, wo und mit welcher Intensität der DAFV bei Wolfsbarsch und Dorsch in Berlin und Brüssel vorstellig war ?


----------



## Flatfish86 (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Ich würde zu gerne wissen, wie, wo und mit welcher Intensität der DAFV bei Wolfsbarsch und Dorsch in Berlin und Brüssel vorstellig war ?



Tja gute Frage, aber ne PM haben sie zum Wolfsbarsch gemacht...

https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...ler-soll-noch-2018-wieder-erlaubt-werden.html


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



> Ich würde zu gerne wissen, wie, wo und mit welcher Intensität der DAFV bei Wolfsbarsch und Dorsch in Berlin und Brüssel vorstellig war ?



Im Ministerrat werden Entscheidungen mit Mehrheit gefällt. Also müsste jede nationale Interessenvertretung erstmal Lobbyarbeit bei ihrem Minister machen. Auch die Niederländer, Franzosen, Iren, Portugiesen, Spanier etc. .

Für Brüssel dürfte dann eher die EAA zuständig sein, als ein einzelner nationaler Verband.

Dem DAFV also die Alleinschuld zuzuschieben wäre wahrscheinlich überzogen.

Ob die Interessenvertreter der Angler wirklich viel bewegen können, erscheint mir bei der momentanen Macht der Fischereiindustrie zwar etwas zweifelhaft, aber trotzdem erwartet man natürlich, dass es zumindest hartnäckig versucht wird.


----------



## Wegberger (8. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*

Hallo fishhawk,




> Dem DAFV also die Alleinschuld zuzuschieben wäre wahrscheinlich überzogen.




Darum geht es auch nicht ..... aber sie haben die größte Klappe, wenn es darum geht ihr Dasein zu berechtigen - mit dem Argument .... wie toll und wichtig ihre Vernetzung und ihr Lobbyeinfluss in Berlin und Brüssel sind.


Und was ist das Ergebnis: Ein Brief an Aigner ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo fishhawk,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht nur das, sie verprassen die Kohle der Angler für grüne Woche, Firmenläufe und Anderes. 
Aber tatsächlich mal für Angeln und Angler kämpfen?>>> Fehlanzeige.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. September 2018)

*AW: EU Wolfsbarsch neue Verordnung*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob die Interessenvertreter der Angler wirklich viel bewegen können, erscheint mir bei der momentanen Macht der Fischereiindustrie zwar etwas zweifelhaft, aber trotzdem erwartet man natürlich, dass es zumindest hartnäckig versucht wird.



Ich denke auch, dass man den Anschluss einfach verpasst hat. Durch jahrzehntelange Ignoranz der Probleme, kann man heute die Uhr nicht mehr zurückdrehen. Wehret den Anfängen wurde auch hier versäumt. Hier gilt ja sogar das Gegenteil- man fordert die Einbindung der Angler in die CFP. Das habe ich ja grundsätzlich nicht als etwas negatives verurteilt, jedoch als große Gefahr für unser Hobby beschrieben, solange wir keine vernünftige Interessenvertretung haben (auf Landes-, Bundes- und EU- Ebene). Mit den jetztigen Personen ist das Ende unseres Hobbies dann wohl sehr nahe, zumindest für uns in Deutschland. In anderen ländern kämpfen ja zumindest noch ein paar Minister für die Angler (in DK und Frankreich zum Beispiel). Gerade in DK hat Angeln einen ganz anderen Stellenwert im Land, also bei der Bevölerung und auch in der Politik. Als Beispiel könnte ich einmal mehr Natura-2000 heranziehen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (30. September 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

der EU-Agrarministerrat hat am letzten Montag (27.9.18) die neue VO beschlossen, so dass ab 1.10.18 für den Wolfsbarsch ein baglimit  von 1 Fisch gilt. Bin  gespannt ob die EAA  ihre Klage unter der gegebenen geänderten Sachlage aufrecht erhält.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (2. Oktober 2018)

Gilt aber vorerst nur bis Ende des Jahres.
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/?qid=1538477639801&uri=CELEX:32018R1308
Und hat man jetzt in D herzlich wenig von, da er bei uns ja nur ein Sommerfisch ist.
Bin gespannt, wie es in 2019 aussehen wird.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Oktober 2018)

PS: Interessant die Begründung, die der AV NDS nennt:
_"die Sterblichkeit beim Catch&Release und durch die Freizeitfischerei im allgemeinen wurde "zu hoch eingeschätzt"_.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo miteinander



kati48268 schrieb:


> PS: Interessant die Begründung, die der AV NDS nennt:
> _"die Sterblichkeit beim Catch&Release und durch die Freizeitfischerei im allgemeinen wurde "zu hoch eingeschätzt"_.



In der Begründung der EU-Verordnung wird auf ICES verwiesen. Dort heißt es:



*In diesem Gutachten hat der ICES ferner darauf hingewiesen, dass die fischereiliche Sterblichkeit im Rahmen der Freizeitfischerei geringer ist. Zudem schätzte der ICES eine höhere Überlebensrate nach dem Prinzip „catch-and-release" (Fangen und Zurücksetzen) (eine Sterblichkeit von 5 % bei dieser Praxis, verglichen mit den zuvor geschätzten 15 %). Daher ist es angebracht, dass in der Freizeitfischerei von Oktober bis Dezember 2018 täglich ein Fisch pro Fischer behalten werden darf. *


ICES hat ihre Einschätzung in beachtlicher zeitlicher Nähe zur Klageerhebung der EAA gegen das Wolfsbarschverbot abgegeben.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## basslawine (8. Oktober 2018)

Moin,

wie schon angedroht bin ich nach dieser unerfreulichen Diskutiererei hier nach Norderney gefahren.
Die normalerweise immer zu fangenden Plattfische waren interessanterweise absolut bissunwillig, jedoch ließ sich ein Wolfsbarsch zum "In die Pfanne hauen!" überreden.
Sie sind also momentan noch da, falls irgendwer sein Glück nochmal versuchen möchte.

Gruß Marco


----------

